# Επίδομα ανεργίας σε ασφαλιστικά ενήμερους επαγγελματίες



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2014)

Σέρνεται εδώ και πολύ καιρό, άντε να δούμε...
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=26510&subid=2&pubid=113207555


----------



## rogne (Jan 28, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Σέρνεται εδώ και πολύ καιρό, άντε να δούμε...
> http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=26510&subid=2&pubid=113207555



Κι έτσι οι δικαιούχοι του επιδόματος που βρίσκονται σε καθεστώς ρύθμισης οφειλών στον ΟΑΕΕ αποκτούν χρηματοδότηση για τη ρύθμισή τους: απ' τη μία τσέπη μπαίνουν, απ' την άλλη βγαίνουν (ή αντιστρόφως).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2014)

Η εγκύκλιος του ΟΑΕΕ σχετικά με την επέκταση χορήγησης βοηθήματος ανεργίας και σε ασφαλισμένους του ΟΑΕΕ, οι οποίοι ρύθμισαν τις οφειλές τους στις περιπτώσεις διακοπής του επαγγέλματος: *http://www.oaee.gr/client_files/egkyklioi_2014/7-2014.pdf

*Σας κοινοποιούμε τις διατάξεις της αρ. Φ.10035/ΟΙΚ.1239/63/27-1-2014 Υπουργικής Απόφασης (ΦΕΚ290/10-2-2014 τ.Β΄), με την οποία τροποποιείται η αρ. Φ.80000/8285/253/26-03-2013 όμοια (ΦΕΚ/705 τ.Β΄) κατά το μέρος που αφορά τις προϋποθέσεις , τους όρους και τα δικαιολογητικά για την καταβολή βοηθήματος του Ειδικού Λογαριασμού Ανεργίας Αυτοτελώς και Ανεξάρτητα Απασχολουμένων του ΟΑΕΔ στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες και αυτοτελώς απασχολούμενους, ασφαλισμένους στους φορείς ΟΑΕΕ και ΕΤΑΠ - ΜΜΕ και σας γνωρίζουμε τα εξής για την ενιαία εφαρμογή τους: 

Με τις νέες ρυθμίσεις επεκτείνεται η καταβολή του βοηθήματος ανεργίας και σε εκείνους τους ασφαλισμένους του ΟΑΕΕ, οι οποίοι διέκοψαν τη δραστηριότητά τους και έχουν ρυθμίσει τις οφειλόμενες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές ή τυχόν οφειλές από 
οποιαδήποτε αιτία, είναι δε ενήμεροι με τους όρους της ρύθμισης. 

Σύμφωνα και με τις νέες ρυθμίσεις: 
*Δικαιούχοι είναι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες και αυτοτελώς απασχολούμενοι, ασφαλισμένοι στους φορείς Ο.Α.Ε.Ε. και Ε.Τ.Α.Π. – Μ.Μ.Ε., οι οποίοι διακόπτουν αποδεδειγμένα το επάγγελμά τους, δεν αυτοαπασχολούνται, δεν αναλαμβάνουν μισθωτή απασχόληση και δεν λαμβάνουν σύνταξη από οποιαδήποτε αιτία από φορέα κύριας ασφάλισης, τον ΟΓΑ, το ΝΑΤ, ή το Δημόσιο, ή φορέα κύριας ασφάλισης της αλλοδαπής και έχουν καταβάλλει την ειδική εισφορά της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 44 του ν.3986/2011, όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με το άρθρο 50 του ν.4144/2013. *

*ΠΡΟΥΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΧΕΤΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΧΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΑΕΕ *​ 
1. Πραγματοποίηση σε κάθε περίπτωση τουλάχιστον τριών (3) ετών συνεχούς ή διακεκομμένης ασφάλισης στον ΟΑΕΕ κατά την διακοπή του επαγγέλματος, με αντίστοιχη καταβολή της ειδικής εισφοράς. Ειδικότερα: 

► Ασφαλισμένοι την 1-1-2011, οι οποίοι διέκοψαν την επαγγελματική τους δραστηριότητα μετά την 1-1-2012 θα πρέπει να έχουν καταβάλλει εισφορές στον Ειδικό Λογαριασμό Ανεργίας για ένα (1) τουλάχιστον έτος. 

► Ασφαλισμένοι την 1-1-2011, οι οποίοι διέκοψαν την επαγγελματική τους δραστηριότητα μετά την 1-1-2013 θα πρέπει να έχουν καταβάλλει εισφορές στον Ειδικό Λογαριασμό Ανεργίας για δύο (2) τουλάχιστον έτη. 

► Ασφαλισμένοι, οι οποίοι διακόπτουν την επαγγελματική τους δραστηριότητα από 1-1-2014 και εφεξής θα πρέπει να έχουν καταβάλλει εισφορές στον Ειδικό Λογαριασμό Ανεργίας για τρία (3) τουλάχιστον έτη. 

Οι προαναφερθείσες ελάχιστες προϋποθέσεις καταβολής του βοηθήματος ισχύουν και για τους ασφαλισμένους, οι οποίοι διέκοψαν τη δραστηριότητά τους πριν την 1-1-2011 και επαναδραστηριοποιήθηκαν εκ νέου μετά την ημερομηνία αυτή. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές ο απαιτούμενος χρόνος καταβολής της ειδικής εισφοράς προσδιορίζεται από την ημερομηνία επανέναρξης της δραστηριότητας. 

2. Αποδεδειγμένη διακοπή του επαγγέλματος από την 1-1-2012 και εφεξής για τρείς (3) τουλάχιστον μήνες πριν τη λήψη του βοηθήματος. 

3. Ο δικαιούχος να μην έχει υπαχθεί στην προαιρετική ασφάλιση του ΟΑΕΕ ή άλλου φορέα μετά τη διακοπή του επαγγέλματος και να μην έχει υποβάλλει αίτηση για συνταξιοδότηση για οποιαδήποτε αιτία σε οποιοδήποτε φορέα της ημεδαπής ή αλλοδαπής. 

4. Ο δικαιούχος να έχει εξοφλήσει ή ρυθμίσει τις οφειλόμενες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές ή τυχόν οφειλές από οποιαδήποτε αιτία προς τον ΟΑΕΕ και να είναι ενήμερος με τους όρους της ρύθμισης. 

*ΥΨΟΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΗΣ ΤΟΥ *​
Καταβάλλεται για χρονικό διάστημα τουλάχιστον τριών (3) μηνών και ανέρχεται στο ποσό των 360€ μηνιαίως. 

Η διάρκεια καταβολής του βοηθήματος και το χορηγούμενο ποσό καθορίζονται από το συνολικό χρόνο ασφάλισης ως εξής:



Συνολικός χρόνος ασφάλισης|Διάρκεια καταβολής 
3-4 πλήρη έτη|3 μήνες
5-6 πλήρη έτη|4 μήνες
7-8 πλήρη έτη|5 μήνες
9-10 πλήρη έτη|6 μήνες
11-12 πλήρη έτη|7 μήνες
13-14 πλήρη έτη|8 μήνες
15 πλήρη έτη και άνω|9 μήνες
Στην περίπτωση χορήγησης βοηθήματος πλέον της μιας φοράς εξετάζεται κάθε φορά η συνδρομή των απαιτούμενων νόμιμων προϋποθέσεων.

Χρόνος ασφάλισης που υπολογίστηκε για την καταβολή του βοηθήματος δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψη για την επαναχορήγησή του.

*ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗ ΑΙΤΗΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΟΡΗΓΗΣΗ ΒΟΗΘΗΜΑΤΟΣ
* ​
Η αίτηση για τη λήψη του βοηθήματος ασφαλισμένων του ΟΑΕΕ υποβάλλεται στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία του ΟΑΕΔ εντός ανατρεπτικής προθεσμίας τριών ( 3) μηνών από την ημερομηνία έκδοσης της απόφασης διαγραφής από τα μητρώα του Οργανισμού (ΟΑΕΕ).


*ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΜΕΝΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΟΑΕΕ*​
Για την εξέταση από τον ΟΑΕΔ της συνδρομής ή μη των νόμιμων προϋποθέσεων καταβολής του βοηθήματος στους ασφαλισμένους του ΟΑΕΕ απαιτείται η έκδοση βεβαίωσης, με την οποία πιστοποιείται η διακοπή του επαγγέλματος, ο χρόνος ασφάλισης και η μη ύπαρξη οφειλής ή η ρύθμιση αυτής. Στη βεβαίωση αυτή αναφέρονται: 

► Τα ατομικά στοιχεία του ασφαλισμένου (Όνομα, Επώνυμο, Πατρώνυμο, ΑΦΜ, ΑΜΚΑ, διεύθυνση κατοικίας). 

► Τα ασφαλιστικά στοιχεία του ασφαλισμένου:  Ο ενιαίος αριθμός μητρώου (Ε.Α.Μ.) 
 Η έναρξη ασφάλισης 
 Η δραστηριότητα για την οποία ασφαλίστηκε 
 Η ημερομηνία διαγραφής από τα Μητρώα ασφαλισμένων 
 Τα στοιχεία απόφασης διαγραφής του ασφαλισμένου από τα μητρώα ΟΑΕΕ μετά την εγγραφή του (αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου και ημερομηνία έκδοσης της απόφασης διαγραφής) 
 Η διάρκεια ασφαλιστικής σχέσης από την εγγραφή μέχρι τη διαγραφή από τα Μητρώα ασφαλισμένων (από …….. έως…..) 
 Ο συνολικός χρόνος ασφάλισης από την εγγραφή του μέχρι τη διαγραφή του (έτη, μήνες). 
Σε περίπτωση επανεγγραφής αναφέρονται επιπρόσθετα: 
 Η ημερομηνία επανεγγραφής στα Μητρώα ασφαλισμένων 
 Η δραστηριότητα για την οποία ασφαλίστηκε 
 Τα στοιχεία απόφασης διαγραφής του από τα μητρώα ασφαλισμένων μετά την επανεγγραφή του (αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου και ημερομηνία έκδοσης της απόφασης διαγραφής) ​ 
Στην ίδια βεβαίωση πιστοποιούνται επίσης: 
► Το χρονικό διάστημα για το οποίο έχει καταβάλλει εισφορά στον Ειδικό Λογαριασμό Ανεργίας (από …….. έως…..), ήτοι …… έτη και …..μήνες. 

► Η εξόφληση ή η ρύθμιση των οφειλομένων ασφαλιστικών εισφορών και τυχόν οφειλών από οποιαδήποτε στον Οργανισμό αιτία. Στην περίπτωση ρύθμισης των οφειλών πιστοποιείται ότι είναι ενήμερος με τους όρους της ρύθμισης καθώς και το χρονικό διάστημα για το οποίο είναι ενήμερος. 

► Η συνέχιση ή μη της ασφάλισής του στον ΟΑΕΕ προαιρετικά σε οποιοδήποτε κλάδο μετά τη διακοπή του επαγγέλματος. 

► Η υποβολή ή μη στον ΟΑΕΕ αίτησης για συνταξιοδότηση για οποιαδήποτε αιτία. 

Για τη χορήγηση της ως άνω βεβαίωσης απαιτείται η υποβολή αίτησης. 

Επισημαίνεται ότι τα στοιχεία που πιστοποιούνται με τη βεβαίωση πρέπει να είναι σύμφωνα με τα ασφαλιστικά στοιχεία του προσώπου, το οποίο αφορά.


----------

